# Trying to make a happy kernel for an i7 920 with KVM

## 1clue

Hi.

I'm admitting complete and utter defeat.  I need help.  I suspect that I need to go back to wearing proverbial diapers.

I've been using Linux for over a decade.  I've compiled more kernels than I can count, and after the first few never had any problem until I moved to an i7 920.  Since then I have not had a happy kernel that both supports all my hardware and is stable.  This includes prior Gentoo installations.

Here are my desires:

I want a kernel to run on the bare hardware which makes use of all my hardware, including chip/motherboard features which may not be entirely necessary for a bare-bones system.

I am using software RAID on all partitions except swap, including /boot.

I want this box to host KVM guests, both Linux and Windows.  I may also experiment with Mac OS or Darwin.  No more than 2 guests at once probably.

I want  to use non-free software, most importantly the nvidia-drivers video driver and the Creative X-Fi sound card.

I want to take full advantage of IPV6

I would like to keep this x86_64 but I figure I may need to bend that a bit

I would like to watch TV/DVD/Blu-Ray in a window or full-screen, but this is the least critical of the desires.

I've loaded the 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 kernel source from gentoo-sources.

I've also loaded Pappy's seed for this kernel from kernel-seeds.org.

I'm starting from scratch with basic questions.  Please be gentle.

Can I do all this without using experimental/incomplete drivers?

Are the options which are set for most features actually safe?  Meaning, can I download gentoo-sources, add the kernel seed, set up my specific hardware and then just compile to make it mostly go?

Is there a good write-up on this so nobody has to write a book just to help me out?  I've already checked the handbook and searched the Gentoo documentation, and spent several times going line-by-line on kernel-seeds documentation.  I'm either doing something stupid without thinking or I'm thinking too much and not going with the flow.

Hardware listed below:

Motherboard is the generic version of the Asus P6T.

```

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation X58 I/O Hub to ESI Port (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 12)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 12)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub PCI Express Root Port 7 (rev 12)

00:14.0 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub System Management Registers (rev 12)

00:14.1 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub GPIO and Scratch Pad Registers (rev 12)

00:14.2 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Control Status and RAS Registers (rev 12)

00:14.3 PIC: Intel Corporation 5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub Throttle Registers (rev 12)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 3

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 4

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIR (ICH10R) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. Hauppauge Inc. HDPVR-1250 model 1196 (rev 04)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] (rev a1)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. 20360/20363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

08:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
```

```

# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:3405 (rev 12)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:3408 (rev 12)

00:03.0 0604: 8086:340a (rev 12)

00:07.0 0604: 8086:340e (rev 12)

00:14.0 0800: 8086:342e (rev 12)

00:14.1 0800: 8086:3422 (rev 12)

00:14.2 0800: 8086:3423 (rev 12)

00:14.3 0800: 8086:3438 (rev 12)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3a44

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:3a46

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:3a48

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a16

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:3a20

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

00:1f.5 0101: 8086:3a26

01:00.0 0400: 14f1:8880 (rev 04)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:05e2 (rev a1)

04:00.0 0106: 197b:2363 (rev 03)

04:00.1 0101: 197b:2363 (rev 03)

05:00.0 0c00: 1106:3403

06:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

08:00.0 0401: 1102:0005

```

```

# lsusb

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 058f:9410 Alcor Micro Corp. Keyboard

Bus 006 Device 003: ID 04b3:310b IBM Corp. Red Wheel Mouse

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 009: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 046d:0a15 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 1737:0071 Linksys 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:0994 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Orbit/Sphere AF

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

Thanks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *1clue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here are my desires:
> 
> I want a kernel to run on the bare hardware which makes use of all my hardware, including chip/motherboard features which may not be entirely necessary for a bare-bones system.
> ...

  Reasonable and doable, up to a point. I don't know if the UDF driver in the kernel has been updated to handle blu-ray. I know there is an XP driver, but I don't know if that's been reverse engineered yet. Perhaps someone else might be able to share that knowledge.

 *Quote:*   

> I've loaded the 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 kernel source from gentoo-sources.
> 
> I've also loaded Pappy's seed for this kernel from kernel-seeds.org.
> 
> I'm starting from scratch with basic questions.  Please be gentle.
> ...

 

No. You will most likely need some experimental drivers, if only for the sake of your CPU. 

I am not sure what you mean by, "safe". If you are talking safe as in, "won't blow your system to somewhere you wouldn't like, yes. There is nothing in the settings that should nuke anything on your system, or allow the magick smoke to escape. About a year and a half ago, someone let something out in one of the release candidate (rc) kernels that killed e1000 devices. This was rapidly fixed, and an actual fix was created to bring the NIC's back from the grave. As far as I know, that is the only time that the kernel has sent computer parts to limbo. That was a little over two years ago, and I've not heard of a similar issue since.

If you are referring to safety as in secure from internet threats, well, that's debatable. I do not turn on the security settings in the kernel as I leave the decision about security up to the person's own discretion. In general, Linux is fairly resistant to internet infection, so even with no security turned on, you are more secure just by the very nature of Linux.

I don't know of any better write up about the kernel from the user's point of view than my pages. If there are other resources out there for the kernel with the user as the main point of reference, I don' t know about it.

If you have a current .config, post it, along with the contents of your /etc/fstab file, and I'll whip you up a workable basic kernel, to which you can add your other desired support.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

Pappy,

Thanks for the reply.

Blu-ray playback is of marginal value because I have a separate Blu-ray player that I can use if I have to, but I have a Blu-ray RW in the box and I would like to be able to use it to read/write to the 50G capacity.  Watching blu-ray on the PC would be Really Cool, but that's gravy for me.  I am NOT interested in doing anything with movies that violates the rules a Windows user would need to/be expected to follow, and setting all that up would be what happens after just about everything else is working.

Experimental:  OK, I just hoped to cut down on the junk I have to wade through.

Safe:  The things you mention are not on my radar.  I'm familiar with the things you're talking about, not  what I'm talking about is "won't lock my system up, and won't leave me with a half-functional system."  In other words, when I add your file, configure it for my hardware and compile it, will the kernel that comes out have basic functionality without a lot of extras?  If I actually knew what all those options were, would the default setup be something an average user might want, or are they random noise to be completely ignored?

I keep getting lost in some areas, like networking features for example.  I lose track of the difference between "I need that" and "That would be cool" or "I wonder what that is."  Always had that problem, but back in the day the number of things you could play with was a lot smaller.  Then I stopped compiling my own, and now everything is different.

Finally, I thought that you could find the currently running kernel's config somewhere in /proc, but I can't find it.  Being able to start with that would be REALLY handy.

Thanks.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Finally, I thought that you could find the currently running kernel's config somewhere in /proc, but I can't find it. Being able to start with that would be REALLY handy. 

 

that would be /proc/config.gz

but you have to set the kernel to produce this

----------

## krinn

well you shoud be able to produce a kernel yourself.

if you don't care about the space...

make allmodconfig

and everything possible will be module

make allnoconfig

and everything possible will be set to no

This way you just have to enable what you need, and if you don't know if you need it, then you probably don't need it  :Smile: 

The kernel itself will gave you hints to answer (should the option be on or off ? If you don't know set it to X)

next to that, as you're one little lazy user (ok i'm speaking more about me there)

lspci -k and tada, you will get the list of needed drivers for your kernel to work

and the only difficulty i saw was that fucking tsc timer that is bug as hell for my core2 and i7  :Sad: 

sadly i cannot disable it, and some kernel blacklist it but some others re-enable it (currently i'm using 2.6.36-rc6 and they again enable that shitty timer)

i find the hpet really stable and well, nothing more, it just do the job ok, nothing fancy

so add that if you have timing/lag peak sometimes in your applications to default your timing base on hpet.

CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="clocksource=hpet"

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> I've loaded the 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 kernel source from gentoo-sources.

 

Do not go with this release. It has known important troubles with many usb devices. (Starting with keyboard)

Moreover, important security patches have been commited since.

Start with 34 but at least r10.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, your system will function as fully as possible. I have set up a few other I7 kernels, and so far, so good. There might be unsupported devices, but I'm still fairly sure that anything that falls into that category shouldn't be there too long.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

OK, well I have a semi-functional kernel from 2.6.34-gentoo-r10.

Good news, I can boot and have all my filesystems, and the sound card works, and X works on the nv driver.

Bad news, the nvidia driver doesn't work.  Can't load glx driver according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  It says to reload the nvidia driver.

I can't emerge nvidia-drivers though.  It says (full trace below) that my kernel config is bad, and I need to run make oldconfig && make prepare to fix it.  Did that, still broken.

I'm stuck.  Thanks in advance.

Here's the trace from revdep-rebuild:

```

# emerge --oneshot --verbose x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.34-gentoo-r10

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j12 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvacpi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvacpi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nvacpi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld    -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvacpi.o 

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost -m -a -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers  -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -S -w -c -s

WARNING: could not find /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-kernel.o.cmd for /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nvidia.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fno-dwarf2-cfi-asm -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -DMODULE -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -r  -T /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10/scripts/module-common.lds --build-id -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.mod.o

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

>>> Install nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing nvidia module

>>> Completed installing nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/man

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

 * checking 105 files for package collisions

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.34-gentoo-r10 ...                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib32/

>>> /usr/lib32/libOpenCL.so.1.0.0

>>> /usr/lib32/libnvidia-compiler.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/libvdpau_nvidia.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/vdpau/

>>> /usr/lib32/libcuda.so.195.36.31

--- /usr/lib32/opengl/

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.195.36.31

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/nvidia-smi

>>> /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh

>>> /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-xconfig.1.bz2

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/nvidia-smi.1.bz2

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/XF86Config.sample.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/README.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/NVIDIA_Changelog.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/xvmcsupport.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/xrandrextension.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/xineramaglx.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/xconfigoptions.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/xcompositeextension.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/vdpausupport.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/supportedchips.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/sli.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/selectdriver.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/sdi.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/programmingmodes.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/procinterface.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/powermanagement.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/openglenvvariables.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/nvidiasettings.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/newusertips.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/minimumrequirements.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/knownissues.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/introduction.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/installedcomponents.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/installdriver.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/installationandconfiguration.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/index.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/i2c.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/glxsupport.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/framelock.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/flippingubb.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/faq.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/editxconfig.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/dpi.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/dma_issues.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/displaydevicenames.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/depth30.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/configuringagp.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/configtwinview.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/configtvout.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/configmultxscreens.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/configlaptop.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/commonproblems.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/appendices.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/addtlresources.html

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/html/acknowledgements.html

--- /usr/include/

>>> /usr/include/CL/

>>> /usr/include/CL/cl_platform.h

>>> /usr/include/CL/cl_gl.h

>>> /usr/include/CL/cl.h

>>> /usr/include/cuda/

>>> /usr/include/cuda/cudaGL.h

>>> /usr/include/cuda/cuda.h

--- /usr/lib64/

>>> /usr/lib64/libOpenCL.so.1.0.0

>>> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-compiler.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libvdpau_nvidia.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/vdpau/

>>> /usr/lib64/libcuda.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

--- /usr/lib64/opengl/

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so.195.36.31

--- /usr/lib64/xorg/

--- /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/

--- /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

>>> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-cfg.so.195.36.31

--- /etc/

--- /etc/OpenCL/

--- /etc/OpenCL/vendors/

>>> /etc/OpenCL/vendors/nvidia.icd

--- /etc/modprobe.d/

>>> /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia.conf

--- /lib/

--- /lib/modules/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/

--- /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/video/

>>> /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko

>>> /usr/lib32/libOpenCL.so.1 -> libOpenCL.so.1.0.0

>>> /usr/lib32/libnvidia-compiler.so.1 -> libnvidia-compiler.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 -> libvdpau_nvidia.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/libcuda.so.1 -> libcuda.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libOpenCL.so.1 -> libOpenCL.so.1.0.0

>>> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-compiler.so.1 -> libnvidia-compiler.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libvdpau_nvidia.so.1 -> libvdpau_nvidia.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libcuda.so.1 -> libcuda.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/libXvMCNVIDIA.so -> libXvMCNVIDIA.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 -> libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so -> libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so -> /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so.195.36.31

>>> /usr/lib32/libOpenCL.so -> libOpenCL.so.1

>>> /usr/lib32/libnvidia-compiler.so -> libnvidia-compiler.so.1

>>> /usr/lib32/libcuda.so -> libcuda.so.1

>>> /usr/lib64/libOpenCL.so -> libOpenCL.so.1

>>> /usr/lib64/libnvidia-compiler.so -> libnvidia-compiler.so.1

>>> /usr/lib64/libcuda.so -> libcuda.so.1

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.34-gentoo-r10 ...                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 * 

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 * 

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31:

 * You must be in the video group to use the NVIDIA device

 * For more info, read the docs at

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml#doc_chap3_sect6

 * 

 * This ebuild installs a kernel module and X driver. Both must

 * match explicitly in their version. This means, if you restart

 * X, you must modprobe -r nvidia before starting it back up

 * 

 * To use the NVIDIA GLX, run "eselect opengl set nvidia"

 * 

 * NVIDIA has requested that any bug reports submitted have the

 * output of /usr/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh included.

 * 

 * To work with compiz, you must enable the AddARGBGLXVisuals option.

 * 

 * If you are having resolution problems, try disabling DynamicTwinView.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It appears as if your installation of nvidia-drivers went well. What is most likely happening is that you can't start X. This is because nvidia-drivers require an /etc/x11/org.conf file. While xorg-server 1.7 and up don't require an /etc/x11/org.conf file for every other driver one can use, it is a must for nvidia-drivers.

Here is one I use. Edit it as needed, or try it full on first. If you still have issues, post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log after X failure.

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Fri Oct 31 15:05:49 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option        "Protocol" "auto"

    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "G72 [GeForce 7300 SE]"

    Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

#    added for xfce-4.6

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

    Viewport    0 0

    Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

#for xfce-4.6.x

#Section "Extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

#EndSection
```

Oh, and post your current kernel .config via pastebin. See my sig for a link.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

http://pastebin.com/GWREszrz

My xorg.conf for nvidia is as follows:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Jun  3 09:41:37 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG W2453"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GTX 260"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "1"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> ... It says (full trace below) that my kernel config is bad

 

 :Laughing:  I have been shocked as well when emerging nvidia-drivers for the first time...

Just read more carefully...

It does *not* actually say : "ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid."

It says

```
echo " ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid"
```

Which is slightly different. The ERROR... would have been echoed if you had had an error.

What you see as traces are *not* traces from the build, but echoes of lines of code.

So do not worry for that, as Pappy wrote, your installation went well.

If it helps, this is a more minimalistic xorg.conf that should be far enough :

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

```

BTW this has been automatically generated by the nvidia-xconfig utility you should get and from which I strongly suggest you start for configuring your xorg xonfiguration file.

BTW, being helped on this forum does not mean you can safely forget reading the documentation coming with the packages you install...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

1clue,

I forgot to ask you to post your /etc/fstab file. I'll need it to make sure your file systems are set properly.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

@aCOSwt,

If you look at my xorg.conf, it tells you that it was generated by nvidia-xconfig.  My version is evidently much more verbose than yours?

As well, I've had the nvidia driver installed before, but with the new kernel it isn't working.

That said, I looked again at the output and you're right, it doesn't say it's invalid and it doesn't say it failed.  Thanks for pointing that out.

I've probably compiled kernels for Gentoo on this box over 30 times.  None of them are completely happy, and I keep throwing them out since I manage to mess them up after fighting with it for awhile.

@pappy,

```
# cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

/dev/md1               /boot            ext2   defaults,noatime   1 2

/dev/md2               /            ext3   noatime         0 1

/dev/md3               /spare            ext3   noauto,noatime      0 0

/dev/mapper/vg1-gentoo--opt         /opt            ext3   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg1-gentoo--usr         /usr            ext3   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg1-shared--vmware         /vmware            xfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-gentoo--home         /home            ext3   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-gentoo--usr--portage      /usr/portage         ext2   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-gentoo--usr--portage--distfiles   /usr/portage/distfiles      ext2   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-gentoo--var         /var            ext3   noatime         0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-gentoo--var--lib--mysql      /var/lib/mysql         reiserfs defaults,noatime      0 2

/dev/mapper/vg2-shared--archives      /archives         xfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap   sw         0 0

/dev/sdb2               none            swap   sw         0 0

/dev/sdc2               none            swap   sw         0 0

/dev/sdd2               none            swap   sw         0 0

tmpfs                  /var/tmp/portage      tmpfs   rw,size=4608m      0 0

```

and here's my disk format, all 4 disks are approximately the same, but I split up in pairs for the volumes:

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x000d6eb1

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1          34      273073+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda2              35        1602    12594960   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3            1603        4867    26226112+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda4            4868       91201   693477855    5  Extended

/dev/sda5            4868       30976   209720511   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda6           30977       57085   209720511   fd  Linux raid autodetect

/dev/sda7           57086       91201   274036738+  fd  Linux raid autodetect

```

VG1 uses "even" disks and VG2 uses "odd" disks.  I tried for code on one and data on the other, but you know how that goes.

```

# lvs

  LV                           VG   Attr   LSize   Origin Snap%  Move Log Copy%  Convert

  gentoo-opt                   vg1  -wi-ao   2.00g                                      

  gentoo-usr                   vg1  -wi-ao   8.00g                                      

  shared-vmware                vg1  -wi-ao 100.00g                                      

  gentoo-home                  vg2  -wi-ao  10.00g                                      

  gentoo-usr-portage           vg2  -wi-ao   2.00g                                      

  gentoo-usr-portage-distfiles vg2  -wi-ao   6.00g                                      

  gentoo-var                   vg2  -wi-ao   2.00g                                      

  gentoo-var-lib-mysql         vg2  -wi-ao   2.00g                                      

  shared-archives              vg2  -wi-ao 120.00g

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. I'll take a closer look when I get home later on this evening.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

I think I have a fairly good handle on the disk array.

I'm considering converting everything out of ext2 since you can't resize ext2 on the fly, but I don't need help with that.

My issue is strictly with the kernel and its features.

One thing that I have on my old kernel that's gone now, is the CPU frequency stuff.  I have performance and ondemand in the list, but I used to also have the ability to pin it at one of maybe 8 or 10 frequencies.  Come to think of it I've never really used anything except ondemand or performance, but it was need to play with when I'm bored.

I haven't even started testing the video stream stuff, first I want to get the basic every-day stuff going, and really I can mess around on my own for that.  My biggest issue is using all the processor features and the normal stuff.  Dual monitors doesn't do much good if they both show the same thing.   :Sad: 

Thanks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You weren't too far off. The jmicron is mislabeled. It is actually an AHCI device. When working with hard drive drivers and file systems, you want to install them directly into the kernel. As far as KVM, I'm not versed in it. I believe the settings need to be compiled into the kernel.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

Hang on, I posted it here but it was cut off.  I'm going back to your other site.

http://pastebin.com/1ECFu1Fi

Now I'm going to try to remake the xorg.conf as recommended and see if that does anything.

Thanks.

----------

## 1clue

The abbreviated xorg.conf did not find any screens.  There are 2 of them.

The previously generated xorg.conf didn't work either, but I didn't really grab the log.

Now I'm going to generate another one with the same tool, on the off chance that your changes made the generated file be different.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I don't like the look of what I'm seeing. Give this a try instead. This should at least clear up the jmicron pata issue.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also, please post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

This will have to wait until I get home.

Thanks.

----------

## 1clue

dmesg:

http://pastebin.com/286ecVRX

Xorg.0.log:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2a x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Hermes 2.6.34-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 5 20:28:18 CDT 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md2

Build Date: 08 August 2010  02:22:12PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct  5 20:35:14 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c26c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 14f1:8880:0070:2259 Conexant Systems, Inc. Hauppauge Inc. HDPVR-1250 model 1196 rev 4, Mem @ 0xdfe00000/2097152

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:05e2:196e:064b nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm still not happy with what I'm seeing as far as kernel driver errors. Those might be because of the newness of your machine. You could try a more recent kernel version, and see if that cures those errors. If not, post them as kernel bugs, and see where that goes.

As for X, it's not finding the nvidia module. That has to load or you won't be able to start. Did you run make modules_install after the new kernel was compiled? Did you emerge nvidia-drivers with /usr/src/linux pointing to /usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10 after compiling the kernel with this latest .config? 

Also, you need to run this command:

```
emerge acpi acpid && rc-update add acpid default
```

to give you acpi socket support under X.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## aCOSwt

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I'm still not happy with what I'm seeing

 

+1

You could also check for the availability of a BIOS update.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's weird, for sure. I just set up another guy with an I7 laptop, and it booted with nary an error. 

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## cach0rr0

to avoid possibly overlooking the obvious, please post the output of both of these, verbatim:

```

ls -l /usr/src/linux

find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -name 'nvidia.ko'

```

(note those are backticks around uname -r and not quotes)

I assume this is on the host and not a KVM guest?

----------

## 1clue

Got a BIOS update, but don't know really how to put it in yet.  Got busy the last few days.

$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Oct  3 16:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10

$ find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -type f -name 'nvidia.ko'

/lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko

I'm trying to get the basic kernel working before I even read the man pages on KVM.  Yes, this is the bare hardware.

I really appreciate the help.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Just a quick question on building a 64-bit system for an i5, which processor family? Core 2 or generic-x86-64?

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3211.505

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6423.01

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3211.505

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 4

initial apicid  : 4

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6422.34

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 2

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3211.505

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6422.35

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 3

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 37

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 3211.505

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 4

core id         : 2

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 5

initial apicid  : 5

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 11

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt aes lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

bogomips        : 6422.35

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## cach0rr0

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Got a BIOS update, but don't know really how to put it in yet.  Got busy the last few days.
> 
> $ ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 Oct  3 16:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r10
> ...

 

hrmm...all kosher there

```

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko

```

and check dmesg to see if it throws a usable error.

----------

## Jupiter1TX

Did you 'eselect' nvidia?

Am using an nvidia card with a Asus P6T Deluxe, same MB with some extra and all has worked well

for almost two years. Just wanted to let you know the kernel has every driver that board needs

and they all work.

----------

## 1clue

@chris:  I believe core 2 is what you want.

@Jupiter, I emerged the nvidia-drivers commercial driver.

I have had the nvidia card working on the commercial driver up until recently.  Actually if you could post your kernel on pastebin.com and post a link to it here, I would like to see what the differences are between it and what I'm using now.

@cach0rr0,

http://pastebin.com/70vym9M0

Thanks for the help.

----------

## aCOSwt

Did you manage to implement your BIOS update ?

----------

## 1clue

OK, well I have to admit much trepidation on the bios update, since I've messed one up some time back and had a heck of a time getting my system back.

For the record, for anyone reading this thread because of a similar problem, you unzip the BIOS, stick it on a USB and boot with the proper key combination and that's it.  In my case, (ASUS P6T) it's alt-F2.

I've been fondling my machine for the past few days, as though it were a family member with terminal cancer and there were no way to get it back.  I can be a real wuss every now and then.

Anyway, now that it came up I need to try again with the nvidia driver.  BRB.

----------

## 1clue

OK, so now the screen goes black but the diagnostic/log viewer doesn't come up.

Same xorg.conf as above, regenerated with nvidia-xconfig.

dmesg:  I have miles of the same thing, with the exception of the first line which appears to be chopped off at the beginning.  The block below shows the recurring theme.  The fault status repeats in the block, over and over.  Same thing is in /var/log/messages.  Something wicked this way comes.

```

ng fault status reg 202

[  277.155303] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.155304] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.160939] DRHD: handling fault status reg 302

[  277.160944] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.160944] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.166725] DRHD: handling fault status reg 402

[  277.166729] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.166730] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.172457] DRHD: handling fault status reg 502

[  277.172462] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.172462] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.178124] DRHD: handling fault status reg 602

[  277.178128] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.178129] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.183891] DRHD: handling fault status reg 702

[  277.183895] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.183896] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.189627] DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[  277.189632] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.189632] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.195384] DRHD: handling fault status reg 102

[  277.195389] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.195390] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.201000] DRHD: handling fault status reg 202

[  277.201004] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.201005] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear
```

xorg.conf:

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.33-gentoo-r2a x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux Hermes 2.6.34-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Oct 5 20:28:18 CDT 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/md2

Build Date: 08 August 2010  02:22:12PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 11 21:43:37 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c26c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 14f1:8880:0070:2259 Conexant Systems, Inc. Hauppauge Inc. HDPVR-1250 model 1196 rev 4, Mem @ 0xdfe00000/2097152

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0:0) 10de:05e2:196e:064b nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 260] rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  195.36.31  Thu Jun  3 08:27:29 PDT 2010

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"

(**) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:38 NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

(II) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 260 (GT200) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 917504 kBytes

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.00.4c.00.51

(II) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 260 at PCI:2:0:0:

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0):     LG M237WD (DFP-0)

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0):     LG W2453 (DFP-1)

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): LG M237WD (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): LG M237WD (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): LG W2453 (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) Oct 11 21:43:44 NVIDIA(0): LG W2453 (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(**) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-0, DFP-1

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: DFP-0, DFP-1

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):    

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+1920+0"

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 3840 x 1080

(--) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 97); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) Oct 11 21:43:47 NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) Oct 11 21:43:50 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

(II) Oct 11 21:43:50 NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select+0+0,DFP-1:nvidia-auto-select+1920+0"

(EE) Oct 11 21:43:52 NVIDIA(0): WAIT: (E, 0, 0x837d, 0)

```

----------

## 1clue

BTW, dmesg using the nv driver is very different.  The one in the previous post was using nvidia driver and I ssh'd into the box because I couldn't even switch virtual terminals, and I copied the files I posted to my home to make absolutely sure I was getting pure and relevant files, changed to 'nv' and rebooted.

I'm not sure if you want the other dmesg.

Thanks.

----------

## aCOSwt

[quote="1clue"]

```

[  277.155303] DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [02:00.0] fault addr 31a574000 

[  277.155304] DMAR:[fault reason 01] Present bit in root entry is clear

[  277.160939] DRHD: handling fault status reg 302
```

Retry after adding iommu=soft to your boot command line.

----------

## 1clue

Before booting with iommu=soft but after rebooting from the previous dmesg, I get this in dmesg, focus on line 3: Your BIOS is broken; DMA routed to ISOCH DMAR unit but no TLB space.

```

[    1.110866] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    1.110951] WARNING: at drivers/pci/intel-iommu.c:3784 init_dmars+0x3af/0x814()

[    1.111090] Hardware name: System Product Name

[    1.111171] Your BIOS is broken; DMA routed to ISOCH DMAR unit but no TLB space.

[    1.111172] BIOS vendor: American Megatrends Inc.; Ver: 1303   ; Product Version: System Version

[    1.111448] Modules linked in:

[    1.111548] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.34-gentoo-r10 #1

[    1.111632] Call Trace:

[    1.111714]  [<ffffffff810671d3>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x73/0xb0

[    1.111801]  [<ffffffff81067270>] ? warn_slowpath_fmt+0x40/0x50

[    1.111886]  [<ffffffff81831db7>] ? init_dmars+0x3af/0x814

[    1.111970]  [<ffffffff81832478>] ? intel_iommu_init+0x25c/0x301

[    1.112057]  [<ffffffff8181586f>] ? populate_rootfs+0x0/0xa7

[    1.112141]  [<ffffffff81818f99>] ? pci_iommu_init+0x0/0x31

[    1.112225]  [<ffffffff81818fa3>] ? pci_iommu_init+0xa/0x31

[    1.112309]  [<ffffffff810001d4>] ? do_one_initcall+0x34/0x1a0

[    1.112394]  [<ffffffff818136e5>] ? kernel_init+0x152/0x1dc

[    1.112479]  [<ffffffff8102aad4>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x4/0x10

[    1.112564]  [<ffffffff81813593>] ? kernel_init+0x0/0x1dc

[    1.112647]  [<ffffffff8102aad0>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0x10

[    1.112736] ---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a725 ]---

[    1.112831] IOMMU: hardware identity mapping for device 0000:00:1b.0

[    1.112926] IOMMU: Setting RMRR:

[    1.113016] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.0 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.113184] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.1 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.113349] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.2 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.113513] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.7 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.113676] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.0 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.113841] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.1 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.114006] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.2 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.114168] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1a.7 [0xbf6dc000 - 0xbf6dc000]

[    1.114323] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.0 [0xec000 - 0xf0000]

[    1.114471] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.1 [0xec000 - 0xf0000]

[    1.114621] IOMMU: Setting identity map for device 0000:00:1d.2 [0xec000 - 0xf0000]

```

So rather than try iommu=soft I'm going to turn off the IOMMU in the bios for now.

----------

## 1clue

I'm still messing with it.  I've got the nvidia driver working, and I only see a couple things wrong.

I'll post back when I have something to show.

Thanks.

----------

## 1clue

OK here I am.  I've exhausted what I know how to do now.

Xorg.0.log:  http://pastebin.com/tBhjujZ2

dmesg:  http://pastebin.com/HxK1nuk5

I'm not sure if I'm even catching all the problems, but here are some of the things that concern me:

[sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA (same with sdb etc)

[    5.417039] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x0400-0x041f] conflicts with ACPI region SMRG [mem 0x00000400-0x0000040f 64bit window disabled]

[    5.417045] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle: failed to initialize for relative axes.

Mostly though, the thing that bugs me is that my BIOS is broken with respect to VT-d.  I know I'm going to have to go browse the KVM forums for that, but it would be a real drag if I can't get it working.

Thanks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post make.conf. It has to be something in your settings, or something else obvious that's being missed. 

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

ALSA_CARDS=ctxfi

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner --jobs=12 --verbose"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner --verbose"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="-17"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE=" X apache2 cdb cddb cdparanoia cracklib crypt css dga -doc dts dv dvb ffmpeg flac -gcj gimp gnutls hal ieee1394 innodb iphone ipod ipv6 ivtv -jadetex java java6 javascript -kde kerberos latin1 libsysfs mime mmx -multilib mysql mysqli pmu pulseaudio rss samba server sensors sqlite sse sse2 sse3 -tk x264 xinerama "

LINGUAS="en_US"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1 sun-bcla-java-vm skype-eula"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo"
```

package.keywords:

```

#=media-video/nvidia-settings-190.42

#media-sound/xfi-drivers ~amd64

net-im/skype ~amd64

#=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r10

```

package.use:

```

x11-base/xorg-server xinerama

x11-base/xorg-drivers xinerama

x11-base/xorg-x11 xinerama

dev-java/sun-jdk -derby -jce

dev-java/sun-jre-bin -jce

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What is the current actual list of ills with the machine? Is X functional to any degree. 

It appears to be from what I can see. Some of the other issues, ie segmentation faults could be because of your CFLAGS settings. I'd seriously suggest going for the most stable, conservative CFLAGS, reemerge everything and retry. By most stable, I mean the standard suggested stable settings: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Then retry. 

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> ...here are some of the things that concern me:
> 
> [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA (same with sdb etc)
> 
> [    5.417039] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x0400-0x041f] conflicts with ACPI region SMRG [mem 0x00000400-0x0000040f 64bit window disabled]
> ...

 

You can take 2,3 and 4 out of your list of concern.

I get 2 too and it is actually harmless. Not dead sure but I think I remember it has to do with the SMBus I know nothing about.   :Rolling Eyes: 

3 and 4 are nothing but normal with nVidia proprietary drivers that implement their own code for dri / dri2

I cannot tell anything about 5.

1 does not sound critical to me. At least, it would even be safer if your sdx are EXT4.

 *1clue wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4 -mcx16 -mpopcnt -msahf -O2 -pipe"

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> ...I'd seriously suggest going for the most stable, conservative CFLAGS, reemerge everything and retry

 

+1Last edited by aCOSwt on Fri Oct 15, 2010 6:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 1clue

Actually I'm better off than I have been so far right now.  You guys helped me a lot, and then in the last quiet period I messed around a bit and got further.

I'm on the nvidia driver now, which means both screens work without having them mirrored.

There's one thing that I REALLY want, which is VT-d so I can run virtual machines with less IO issues.  Right now the BIOS has that turned off, because the log said I had a broken BIOS.

I have the current BIOS from the manufacturer, but I wonder if there's one somebody else hacked together to get my VT-d working properly.

You guys aren't going to be able to help with that, I need to hit up a virtualization forum for that I think.

The other thing would be the DRI for video.  Not incredibly critical, now suddenly I have online videos running fast enough to not be obnoxious again, but I would like to get it fixed so I can get everything I can manage to get.  It's slightly choppy still, not sure if it's network speed or video rendering.

Thanks.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> The other thing would be the DRI for video.  Not incredibly critical, now suddenly I have online videos running fast enough to not be obnoxious again, but I would like to get it fixed so I can get everything I can manage to get.  It's slightly choppy still, not sure if it's network speed or video rendering.
> 
> 

 

Post the results of the following commands :

1/ # cat proc/mtrr

2/ # glxgears

----------

## cach0rr0

 *1clue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There's one thing that I REALLY want, which is VT-d so I can run virtual machines with less IO issues.  Right now the BIOS has that turned off, because the log said I had a broken BIOS.
> 
> 

 

what actual tangible issues are you seeing as a result of that error message? 

I've hit it myself, it's never caused a problem. 

(also need VT-d so you can run a 64bit guest...heh)

In fact I saw that with ESXi on an HP ML350 G6 we used at my last job. Never really caused any problems.

----------

## 1clue

# cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 8192MB, count=1: write-back

reg01: base=0x200000000 ( 8192MB), size= 4096MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x300000000 (12288MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg03: base=0x0c0000000 ( 3072MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: uncachable

reg04: base=0x0bf700000 ( 3063MB), size=    1MB, count=1: uncachable

reg05: base=0x0bf800000 ( 3064MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable

# glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

105660 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21131.961 FPS

105684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21136.680 FPS

105889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21177.602 FPS

105655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21130.965 FPS

105752 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21150.211 FPS

105782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21156.193 FPS

XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"

      after 42 requests (42 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

The last 2 lines of glxgears is after I hit control-c.

----------

## 1clue

Running virtual machines is why I want VT-d.  That's exactly the reason, and really the only reason I know of why I would want it.

That said, I have some questions about that.  I don't have separate devices for each VM.  I'm using a pair of RAID arrays, 2 disks each.  I'm using LVM2 on top of that.

I was hoping to create logical volumes in Gentoo and then use those as disks on my KVM guest.  I don't know if I would see much advantage using VT-d in that case.  Does anyone else know?  I don't really see a lot of clarity on that in the docs.

----------

## 1clue

As well, let me reiterate that the acceleration issues are frosting on the cake.  VT-d is what I believe is critical to me going forward with the KVM guests.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *1clue wrote:*   

> Running virtual machines is why I want VT-d.  That's exactly the reason, and really the only reason I know of why I would want it.
> 
> 

 

I get that, what I'm asking is does the BIOS "issue" manifest itself in any other way besides that log entry? 

Apologies if I  missed that somewhere else in this thread - I have a habit of skimming. 

Even on my existing KVM host, I get all sorts of gibberish BIOS errors that I safely ignore

example:

```

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

<snip>

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

EDAC amd64: ECC disabled in the BIOS or no ECC capability, module will not load.

```

Not the same, I'm aware. I'm just trying to figure out if you see something else besides the log entry that's somehow problematic.

----------

## 1clue

I think I get it.  I thought you were asking something else.

Right now, I have the log entry and nothing else.  I haven't tried KVM yet.  I'm trying to have my ducks in a row before diving in.  I'm reasonably experienced with VMware on Linux, Mac and Windows, and with Parallels on Mac.  So I'm a KVM newbie.

I'm just going through the Gentoo KVM HOWTO right now, and discovered that qemu-kvm is masked by ~amd64.  I now suddenly wonder why, and if it's always masked or if something bad just happened.

I was under the impression that KVM was a mature product.  I unmasked it for now, but I would like to have some level of confidence that when I have commercial software licenses on KVM I won't be stuck with dead software.

Thanks.

----------

## cach0rr0

it's perfectly stable. It's just not officially perfectly stable. 

If you have your /dev/kvm you're fine. And really, do a 1GB qcow2 image, boot qemu-kvm from a minimal iso (preferably sysrescuecd!), see if it works. There's no real harm in it, and that's a more than adequate test. If that works, nothing else you could potentially do should be problematic.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> reg03: base=0x0c0000000 ( 3072MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: uncachable
> 
> reg04: base=0x0bf700000 ( 3063MB), size=    1MB, count=1: uncachable
> 
> reg05: base=0x0bf800000 ( 3064MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable

 

Well, coming back to your "cherry on the cake" or whatever you called it...  :Wink: 

This is indeed suboptimal.

According to Gentoo Linux nVidia Guide :

<<Every line should contain "write-back" or "write-combining". If you see a line with "uncachable" in it you will need to change a BIOS setting to fix this. 

Reboot and enter the BIOS, then find the MTRR settings (probably under "CPU Settings"). Change the setting from "continuous" to "discrete" and boot back into Linux. You will now find out that there is no "uncachable" entry anymore and 2D acceleration now works without any glitches.>>

----------

## 1clue

I don't have any MTRR setting in my bios.  I don't have anything with a setting of continuous or discrete either.

And I did find a new issue with VT-d settings being turned on:  The system will not run the nvidia X driver.  I get a frozen screen after X starts, and it does not come back.

I changed the sata mode from PCI to AHCP (sorry if the four letter acronyms are wrong, I'm working from memory here) but still nothing shows up.

Is there some other name by which MTRR might be referenced?  Nearly everything is either Enabled or Disabled, and if it's not a legacy feature it seems to be enabled.

I'm not messing with RAM timings or processor speed settings just on a lark.

I'll look through the nvidia guide and see if I can find something interesting.

Thanks.

----------

## 1clue

However, I see my kernel has a setting for MTRR and it's set to "continuous".  I obviously missed some things in here.  I looked at it a month or 3 ago and I evidently did it sleeping.

Thanks.

----------

## 1clue

OK I think what happened is when I started asking for help, I just took a bare seed from Pappy's site, then did what you guys said.  There are settings turned off that I am positive I turned on last time.

No harm no foul, I stopped paying attention when I started this thread.  I'll save the existing config so I can revert and start going from there.

I'll take it from here for a bit, the only thing I really need is info on this VT-d setting and a potential unofficial BIOS upgrade that may or may not actually be floating around somewhere.

My kernel is definitely MUCH happier than it was when I asked for help.

Thanks.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Always glad to help...and to see others out there in the thick of it as well. Happy Gentooing!

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## 1clue

Trying to figure out what my MTRR kernel values should be.

I have this in my current kernel:

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

I can't find documentation on what the last 2 should be.

Any advice, or do I just start experimenting?  I can't even really tell what the possible options are.

Based on what I found in the kernel source, I'm guessing these values:

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=4

If you never hear from me again, I've torn a hole in the space-time continuum and will probably come back out of the black hole at the other end of the universe.

----------

## 1clue

I think that did exactly jack.  My /proc/mtrr is no different.

glxgears is even slower.

Here's the pertinent part of dmesg, only what I think is "new" mtrr related information which is impenetrable to me.

```

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-E3FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   E4000-EBFFF write-through

[    0.000000]   EC000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask E00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 200000000 mask F00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 300000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 0C0000000 mask FC0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 0BF700000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 base 0BF800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 8GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 8GB, range: 4GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 12GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3GB, range: 1GB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 3063MB, range: 1MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 3064MB, range: 8MB, type UC

[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 12279M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 64K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 128K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 256K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 512K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 1M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 128K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 256K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 512K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 1M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128K    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 256K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 512K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 1M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256K    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 512K    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 1M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512K    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 1M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 2M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 1M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 4M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9219M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 9215M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 4M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 3M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 8M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 5127M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 5127M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 8M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 16M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 5127M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 16M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 7M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 32M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 1047M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 32M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 23M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 64M    num_reg: 8     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 55M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M    chunk_size: 128M    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 119M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 119M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 119M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 119M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 128M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 119M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M    chunk_size: 256M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 247M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 247M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 247M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 256M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 247M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M    chunk_size: 512M    num_reg: 5     lose cover RAM: 503M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 6     lose cover RAM: 503M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 512M    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 7     lose cover RAM: 503M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1G    chunk_size: 1G    num_reg: 4     lose cover RAM: 1015M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 1G    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 5     lose cover RAM: 1015M

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 2G    chunk_size: 2G    num_reg: 3     lose cover RAM: 2039M

[    0.000000] mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value

[    0.000000] please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 00000000bf700000 - 0000000100000000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbf680 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009ec00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009ec00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e4c00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bf680000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bf680000 - 00000000bf698000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bf698000 - 00000000bf6dc000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bf6dc000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000100000000 - 0000000340000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000bf680000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bf600000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00bf600000 - 00bf680000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to bf680000 @ 12000-17000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000340000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0340000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 340000000 @ 15000-23000

```

----------

## aCOSwt

 *1clue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_MTRR=y
> 
> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y
> ...

 

Good indeed !   :Cool: 

 *1clue wrote:*   

> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=4

 

Me too never found any doc about this one... So... I put 1 but... cannot honestly state that 4 is better or worse.

So I just guess that it can be the reason why things are going worse as, in your case, we have seen that reg04 is uncachable.

 *1clue wrote:*   

> If you never hear from me again, I've torn a hole in the space-time continuum and will probably come back out of the black hole at the other end of the universe.

 

Then I can deduce from the fact that I see you back that either I am at the other end too or, the other end is identical to this end...

I will have a look to your other traces later.

----------

## 1clue

<satire>

We may have stumbled upon a paradoxical paradigm of Roddenberry-esqe scale!

Indeed, not even Wells himself explored the possibilities of time travel and space travel simultaneously.

It seems as though we're stuck with rank amateurs such as Einstein and Clarke to guide us through this maze of confusion.

</satire>

----------

